# realistischer pillow emboss effekt?



## Marmot (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also ich arbeite gerade an einem layout, wo ich einen hintergrund habe und darüber eine textbox legen möchte... Bis hierher kein problem, aber:

Ich hätte gerne einen weichen übergang, dass es aussieht wie wenn die textbox sozusagen in den hintergrund "reingedrückt" wurde.

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so hin, dass es gut und relativ realistisch aussieht. Hat da jemand vielleicht nen tip?

danke schonmal


----------



## Leola13 (3. Mai 2007)

HAi,

eigentlich sollten die Ebenenstile : abgeflachte Kante/Relief und Schein/Schatten dein Freund sein.
... aber poste doch mal dein unrealistisches Ergebnis.

Ciao Stefan


----------

